# 22' center console



## bigfish45 (Apr 7, 2008)

<SPAN class=posttext>I am trying to find a 22' center console that I think was made in the 70's. I'm not sure who made them (maybe Apollo) but it was a low profile open fisheman type center console boat. On the both sides near the back, the word 'Salty' was painted on them. Later on in the late 80's, Offshore/Dynasty Boat Company started making a 22' cc from the same mold. Now they have quit making them and I can't find out who has the mold or if they are being made anywhere. These boats are perfect for us Striped Bass guides up here in SC on Lake Hartwell. There are 3 or 4 guides up here that have got lucky and came to Florida and bought these boats and brought them back. Usually the floors and transom have to be replaced as well as the gas tank and other minor things. But we have a guy up here that can do that. Does anyone know someone that has one of these boats for sale? Does anyone have any information on these boats at all? Please reply if you do. Thank you very much, Phil.


----------

